# Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?



## relgeitz (2. Mai 2010)

*Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin gerade dabei meine Luftkühlung zu verbessern. Ich hab mich in ein paar Foren informiert, dabei wurde mir empfohlen das Seitenteil meines Gehäuses (Sharkoon Rebel9) abzudichten. Wie in dem Forum beschrieben, hab ich das mit einem Müllsack gemacht, einfach straff mit einem Isoband drüber, damit das dicht anliegt, und gut hält. 

Das war gestern Abend, hab gestern noch ein wenig gezockt, und eben noch mal das Gehäuse aufgemacht, um ein Festplatte umzuhängen. Da sah ich, dass sich das unterem Ende der Folie (wirklich sehr gut angeklebt) gelöst hat, und es sieht auch so aus, als hätte sich die Folie durch Temperatur verformt o.O* (nahe der Graka)

Hab das ganze jetzt nochmal angeklebt, und ein wenig verstärkt, kann ich das so lassen oder ist das nicht so gut? Die Temps sind um 2-3° gesunken, und die subjektive Lautstärke auch. Nur Befürchte die Graka zu gefährden, was ja nicht Sinn der Sache wäre. 

Danke schon mal  

Temps: 
Idle 45-47 vorher 47-50
Last 60-63 vorher 66-70

System siehe Signatur


----------



## DAEF13 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

Wenn du es vernünftig machen möchtest, dann nimm Plexiglas...

Ich habe es früher mit solchen Folien von den "großen" CD-Hüllen gemacht, die sind ziemlich dick und sollten sich nicht verformen.


----------



## relgeitz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

hab grad nochmal den thread von damals ausgegraben - da wird das mit Pappe gemacht. Kann die zum Brennen anfangen? Jetzt ist meine Sorge das sich die "Folie" löst, und in den Graka-Kühler kommt.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

du kannst eine Pappe ohne einen Funkten nicht enzünden


----------



## L.B. (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

Ich würde einfach zusätzlich einen Lüfter einbauen.


----------



## relgeitz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach zusätzlich einen Lüfter einbauen.



war auch mein erster Gedanke, könnte dort nämlich 2x 120er verbauen, aber des würde den gewünschten Luftstrom verwirbeln (einblasen Vorne, und Unterdruck durch 120er+NT hinten). 

Mal schauen ob ich Pappe da habe


----------



## DAEF13 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

Im Gehäuse werden wohl keine Temperaturen um 400°C (oder wann brennt Holz?) sein
Was mich aber wundert, dass die graka soviel Hitze abstrahlt, dass die Folie sich verformt...


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

er hat eine gtx 495 verbaut


----------



## FreshStyleZ (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> er hat eine gtx 495 verbaut


4870 auch ein hitzkopf
plexiglas ist gut  würd ich auch so machen


----------



## relgeitz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

Problem bei Plexiglas und Holz ist, dass ich hier im Studentenheim nicht das nötige Werkzeug organisiert kriege  - also wirds wohl Pappe werden, die brennt laut Google erst ab 300°  

@DAEF13
Folie = Tiefkühlbeutel


----------



## L.B. (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

Stell einen Eimer Sand neben den Rechner.


----------



## GxGamer (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> du kannst eine Pappe ohne einen Funkten nicht enzünden



Also wenn ich mich richtig an meinen Physikunterricht erinnere (und das ist ein paar Jahre her) braucht man keinen Funken. Was benötigt wird damit es brennt sind:

-Sauerstoff
- Brennbares Material (in dem Fall die Pappe)
- Zündtemperatur

Wenn die Pappe heiss genug wird, fängt sie auch ohne nen Funken an zu brennen. Das man definitiv keinen Funken braucht, hab ich neulich erfahren als mein Popcorn in der Mikrowelle angefangen hat zu brennen  Da war auch kein Funke, es war schlicht zu heiss 

Aber ich glaube nicht das die Pappe anfangen wird zu brennen.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

gxgamer das ist mir auch klar aber da ich der überzeugung war das es in seinem case keine 500 ° warm wird habe ich das so hingeschrieben ^^


----------



## relgeitz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

wie gesagt, die Zündtemperatur liegt ca. bei 300°C, wenn es im Gehäuse so warm wird, hab ich ganz andere Probleme  

ne Frage am Rande, 100° (last) bei der 4870? viel zu hoch? Plane nen weiteren 120mm an der Rückwand und nen neuen CPU Kühler, hab derzeit ca. 70° unter Last. Soll ich gleich noch nen VGA-Kühler wechseln oder erstmal schauen?


----------



## Professor Frink (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

also 100° unter Last sind zwar hoch, aber grade noch im ungefährlichen Bereich. Wenn du ne Möglichkeit hast sie niedriger zu kriegen solltest dus aber tun


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

es ist aber auch eigenlich nicht sinnvoll sich für so eine "alte" Karte jez noch neue Kühler zu kaufen.
Wie viel geld hast du oder kannst du ausgeben ?


----------



## relgeitz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*



Professor Frink schrieb:


> Wenn du ne Möglichkeit hast sie niedriger zu kriegen solltest dus aber tun



wie gesagt, hab ich schon nen 120er Lüfter fürs Gehäuse bestellt, und nen CPU Kühler (hab derzeit nur Boxed). Die sollten bis spätestens Mitte nächster Woche da sein. Vll sollte ich dann mal schauen wie die Temps sind. 



Star_KillA schrieb:


> es ist aber auch eigenlich nicht sinnvoll sich für so eine "alte" Karte jez noch neue Kühler zu kaufen.
> Wie viel geld hast du oder kannst du ausgeben ?



Naja alt, möchte mir die Karte schon noch 1-2 Jahre behalten. Geplant wären hier 30 Euro für nen Arctic-Cooling Accelero TWIN TURBO Pro


----------



## Gateway (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

Kann mir zwar ni9cht gut vorstellen das die TEmps fallen wenn du den Lüfter dort ausser Betrieb nimst.
Aber wenn du das so willst ok.
Kannst ja die Folie von aussen anbringen wenn dich das nicht stört, die zieht es dann bestimmt nicht durch.


----------



## relgeitz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*



Gateway schrieb:


> Kann mir zwar ni9cht gut vorstellen das die TEmps fallen wenn du den Lüfter dort ausser Betrieb nimst.
> Aber wenn du das so willst ok.
> Kannst ja die Folie von aussen anbringen wenn dich das nicht stört, die zieht es dann bestimmt nicht durch.



Es geht ja um den Luftstrom, der soll von vorne (reinblasen), nach hinten (rausblasen+unterdruck) erzeugt werden, der CPU Kühler soll auch nach hinten raus, sowie das NT und die GPU wird halt mit geschleift. Ein seitlicher Kühler würde den Strom verwirbln, bzw. die Luft vor den wichtigen Teilen absaugen.


----------



## BigBoymann (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

Mach das doch ganz einfach. Ein Jewel Case von ner CD wirste noch haben, oder??? Einfach die Frontseite, mit nem scharfen Cuttermesser und Geduld bekommste das auch richtig zugeschnitten, (am besten gehts aber mit der Metallsäge) und dann davorkleben. CD Case und Cutter (oder Teppichmesser) wird ja jeder daheim haben.


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

die 4870 ist ziemlich alt meiner Meinung nach lohnt es nicht da noch was reinzustecken


----------



## Domowoi (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

Also wenn man die Karte noch 2 Jahre haben möchte und mit dem neuen Kühler evtl etwas übertakten könnte finde ich 30€ okay.


----------



## relgeitz (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gehäuse abdichte, mit Folie?*

Die cd hüllen idee ist gut, jetzt muss ich mir nur noch welche besorgen und ne säge krieg ich auch aufgetrieben  

Zur graka, frühestens ende dieses jahres möchte ich auf die 5xxx serie wechseln. Da kann ich den AC ja mitnehmen.


----------

